

Please review my personal project site...... - balasi

Hello smart people at hacker news.This is a social networking site I built with asp.net technology.I would like to know your ideas, opinions or any reactions about my project.I also would like to know any ideas to attract more site users/members without costing me a lot of money.The site revenue right now comes from the displayed ad from google adsense which is very less compared to the site's operating cost.Is there any way I could monetize the sites services(any ideas)?Anyway thanks in advance for your time to reply and I would appreciate any advise you can give.....<p>the site url: jamafriend.com
======
Mark_B
I think it's great that you're trying this. Please keep it up! Some feedback
items:

I'd say hold off trying to monetize - take a look at Facebook: it doesn't cost
a penny to use the service, all ad driven. If it's easy to stick a Google ad
in here and there, go for that.

Also, for creating the blogs - I would suggest taking away the requirement of
contacting an admin to gain access. If you really want people to come back
often, let em blog as much as they want. If you are fearing that the spammers
come by, delete them - it's your site!

One minor design nit-pick / feedback - the mouseover menu items - could you
make them a bit bigger? Kind of small targets.

------
pedalpete
well, unfortunately if you're getting into the social network space, you have
to consider that you are taking on Facebook and other social networks, and you
have to make sure you find a niche.

This isn't the early days of social anymore. What makes your site different?
Why should a person use your site instead of Facebook, LinkedIn, Last.fm,
Flixter, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc etc. oooh the list goes on and on.

This doesn't mean there isn't an opportunity for you, but if you have
something that nobody else has, it is not readily apparent to me from what I
can see from your home page.

You may have to allow people to discover some of the non-social content (you
list news, sports, etc) in order to grow visits and get people interested.

I don't see the reason to put that behind a sign-in wall

------
TripleD42
What is unique about your website?

